

Should IBM buy Java from Oracle - RohitS5
http://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/1csrh6/should_ibm_buy_java_from_oracle/

======
Zklozenblarg
Good God, no.

Some of IBM's contributions to Java:

\- the EJB1.0 spec

\- the Webservices 1.0 spec

\- Websphere

\- the incompatible IBM JDK

We're still trying to recover from the damage IBM has done. IBM, go away.

In an ideal world, the Apache foundation would take over

